# ice cream van



## icecoldpaul (Nov 19, 2009)

hi me and my family have just come back from paphos we loved it so we are looking to move out there and taking my ice cream van need to know if its a good move job in uk is a waist of time what are people like when you work on your own


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icecoldpaul said:


> hi me and my family have just come back from paphos we loved it so we are looking to move out there and taking my ice cream van need to know if its a good move job in uk is a waist of time what are people like when you work on your own


You will need to be very very careful about going into business agaisnt the Cypriot ice cream sellers. Even in good times when trade was brisk they did not like competition from outsiders but in these times when they are struggling to make any sort of living you might find yourself with some problems if you go into competition with established ice cream vans.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think ice cream wars , thats if you ever got paper work to trade .
Take time to plan &think what you can do its tuff here as well ,read the post on school.
Not saying dont do it !!!, plan well , have back up plan , cash to see you over tuff times .
Good luck.
Tricia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

icecoldpaul said:


> hi me and my family have just come back from paphos we loved it so we are looking to move out there and taking my ice cream van need to know if its a good move job in uk is a waist of time what are people like when you work on your own


We were told by a friend, who happens to be the local ice cream vendor, that Times are tough for ice cream vendors in Cyprus, There have been few tourists this year, most have very little money and are not spending on the extras such as ice creams. He has had barely enough business to make it worthwhile to go out... and he is a local. If times are tough for him, they will be very difficult for a non-Cypriot.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember a threat on the same subject a couple of months ago.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Ice creams*

When we were over there in August after paying 5 euros for 2 icecreams we decided to buy 2 tubs of ice cream & a load of cones to last us for the rest of the holiday and just ate them at the villa. Much cheaper!

In this economic climate it would be better to go into business selling something a little more essential. Or pitch up where there are no other competitors and sell at a reasonable price.

L


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wherever you decided to ptich your icecream van don't leave it unattended because when you come back to it someone will have burnt it out.
Believe me you would not be the first one it has happened to.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Or pitch up where there are no other competitors and sell at a reasonable price.
> 
> L


Problem is, it wouldn't be worth pitching where there is no competition.... there is always competition where there are people.

Not all vendors are that expensive. Ours local one sits on the motorway then goes around the villages. He charges 1.50 for a HUGE mixed cone. Our local supermarket is selling ice creams for 20c each because he can't get rid of them!


----------

